# Cat recalls/ service bulleton



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure if they where sold on both sides of the border but information.

http://www.arctic-cat.com/atv/safetyinfo-062408.asp
http://www.arctic-cat.com/atv/safetyinfo-012307.asp
http://www.arctic-cat.com/atv/safetyinfo-052306.asp


----------

